# Magnaturals, Gecko Ledge.



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

Is anyone aware of a place I'd be able to purchase this product or similar, Iv'e only see amazing reviews and I'm desperately trying to find one to no prevail. Perhaps someone knows of a similar product that may be of help? I have came across one online store claiming to sell this however Iv'e yet to see it in stock to buy.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

Lizard Planet


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

ChrisKing said:


> Lizard Planet


Thanks for the reply, however this website I had already came across and they never seem to be in stock.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

WTNF said:


> Thanks for the reply, however this website I had already came across and they never seem to be in stock.


As far as I'm arare their the sole distributor, they were offerting trade accounts last time I saw them at Doncaster


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey, 

I hope to have more stock in about 6 - 8 weeks


----------



## debsandpets (May 26, 2012)

I am also looking for a couple of these feeding ledges, I shall keep an eye on the website then


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Do they make a single dish version for aboreal T's?? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djpartyboy (Jul 9, 2012)

excession said:


> Hey,
> 
> I hope to have more stock in about 6 - 8 weeks


Hiya, got any of the feeding ledges in stock yet?


----------

